# Virtual box module

## chrisv93

Hey wie kannich die Virtual box module  beim start laden?

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Manuell auf der Shell zb via 

```
# modprobe modul
```

Wenn sie beim booten gleich mitgeladen werden sollen schau unter

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Oder falls du openrc nutzt unter

/etc/conf.d/modules

Ansonsten beachte auch die postinstall Messages von virtualbox-modules  :Wink: 

----------

## chrisv93

Cool hat geklappt danke   :Very Happy: 

----------

## chrisv93

was muss ich machen damit ein dienst automatisch startet?

----------

## bas89

rc-update add <dienst> <runlevel>

<runlevel> kann boot oder default sein, boot startet vor default.

----------

## chrisv93

Geile sache danke!!!

----------

